# Brook Super Converters



## kr0n05 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey , I'm a newbie on this forum , I need some advice regarding this interesting converter I heard from my friends in the US called "Brook Super Converters". They apparently let you use controllers over different platforms and your PC as well with complete Key compatability and vibration support .

It is being sold on Amazon and it has a lot of variants , some of which lets you use your Ps3 converters on a Xbox one and PC  or a Xbox360 converters on a Ps4 and PC.

P.S : I'm not promoting this product . I just want a Honest opinion if anyone has tried it out.


----------

